# Polish - Kutia on Christmas Eve



## Kasia (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello !

It's nice here  I've prepared a popular meal on Christmas Eve in Poland - Kutia. It's delicious - www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com

Ingredients:
- poppy glass 
- glass grains of wheat 
- 1 / 2 cup honey 
- 1 / 2 cup shelled hazelnuts 
- 1 / 2 cup raisins

Soak wheat, boil, drain and cool. Poppy pour boiling water and leave to swell. After pouring the water, twice in a food processor grind the poppy, add honey dissolved, washed and dried currants, chopped nuts and wheat. Mix all ingredients thoroughly. Kutie carry into bowls.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like a pudding from Galicja


----------



## Kasia (Dec 19, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Sounds like a pudding from Galicja


 
Because I'm from Galicja


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you know your history.  I guess you are about halfway between Krakow and Presov.  I knew two sisters (Erzebet and Veronka) from Presov.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 19, 2009)

Presov is in Slovakia, Cracow is in Poland, but in the past time there was Galicja. Nowdays Galicja is the historical name


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 19, 2009)

I believe that  Nowy Sącz is (as a crow flies) less than 100 km away from both Presov to the southeast & Krakow to the northwest.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 19, 2009)

Exactly,
 I'm impressed


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 19, 2009)

How much is a "glass?"


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

One glasse. Are You going to prepare the Kutia?


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 20, 2009)

Is a glass 250 ml.?
250 ml = 8.5 oz American


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Is a glass 250 ml.?
> 250 ml = 8.5 oz American


 
Yes, 250 ml


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank-you. I wasn't asking how many glasses, I was asking what was a "glass." That measurement is not a common  American cooking term.
Your recipes are interesting, but again, they lose something in the translation. Sorry.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank You for your remarks


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 20, 2009)

It's only a problem if I wanted to try any of your recipes... They sound interesting, but it's hard to understand. I also don't seem to be able to ask questions that lead to understanding...


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

but I wait fot some questions, it's very helpful


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 20, 2009)

?????????????????


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> ?????????????????


 
I'm waiting for questions about my recipes


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 20, 2009)

I've asked you questions about your recipes and you don't answer them. so, no more questions from me.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I've asked you questions about your recipes and you don't answer them. so, no more questions from me.


 
Ok, sorry. Glass of water, glass of milk , it's about 250 ml water, it's about 250 ml milk. In Poland , the glass is small dish for tea, milk, water to drink.


----------



## Kasia (Dec 20, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> I've asked you questions about your recipes and you don't answer them. so, no more questions from me.


 
Could you look at my recipes on my blog?

www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com

I'm waiting for your remarks.


----------

